# Question about Nubian ears!



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm curious... if a Nubian kid is born with longer ears than their nose will their always be longer than their nose?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yes ....the long ears are notorious for the nubians.....breed character and so beautiful.....check out crissa's beautiful nubies...  :wink: 

http://www.freewebs.com/crissarenee/index.htm


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i would say yes

quick out of thetopic Q.. don't nubians ears have to be longer than their muzzle to be able to show?u


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't know but  those Nubie ears!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Aw! Thanks Toth! :hug: I've actually got a kid picture of Orion and a current one so you can see. But yes normally that is the case.

As a kid.

















As an almost yearling. :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome crissa....It is true ...your nubies are really nice I do love them....and with those pics.... you proved it again............. :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yes nubians need to have longer ears than their muzzles.

crissa, orion is a hunk! lol


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Aw, thanks! Cinder did that help at all?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Beautiful babies. Judges will check ear length in shows and the ears do need to be muzzle length or longer. They're prettier too with longer ears in my opinion.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I do believe the standard calls for ears to be at least one inch longer then the muzzle when held at the side of the face.
beth


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is the adga breed standards
http://www.adga.org/breedstandards.html

I really like the colors btw


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey Cinder, how about a new picture of your beautiful babies. we want to see their ears now. :clap:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Generally that is the case. Some bucks ears do shorten as they age...don't ask me why, though. And yes, they do like the ears to come past the muzzle by at least 1 inch. However, they can still be shown if the ears are short, they just need to be pendulous. Ears and nose are a lot of times used for tie-breakers when two does are really close. I agree....Nubians with long ears look so much more elegant and regal then the ones with short ears.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I understood about the ears being longer... I'm not sure if my actual question was answered... although I think a couple people mentioned it. IF a Nubian's ears are longer than their nose AT BIRTH... will they always be longer than their nose or could they end up with ears shorter than their nose as an adult?

Lori - my new babies are Alpines - so their ears are standing up and really cute too!


----------

